# Hypothyroidism and the Pancreas?



## MDguy99

Hi everyone- I am a previous poster on the board and here is my prior thread if you'd like a bit of back-story:

http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=2758&page=1

Being treated for hypothyroidism has not improved my excessive symptoms (all of which my doctor has already said may not be related to the thyroid).

In fact, over the past year my symptoms have been getting progressively worse- even after starting thyroid treatment.

Anyway, I have researched my symptoms for months and my most recent conclusion based on symptoms has led me to believe I have an underlying problem related to the pancreas. I will bring this up in my next doctor's appointment one week from tomorrow.

In the meantime, have any of you had pancreatic cancer or other pancreatic ailments? Do you believe there is a relationship between the thyroid and the pancreas?

I should mention that I am dealing with a vitamin D insufficiency as well.

From this description I have compiled from reliable sources, I have been struggling with all of the symptoms of pancreatic cancer (and, no, I am not jumping to conclusions. My symptoms are severe and I am suffering with them- can barely do anything through the day. I have drawn this link to my pancreas from months of symptoms and research so I would appreciate if anyone who feels the need to say I am overreacting or that I couldn't possibly have anything wrong with my pancreas or that I could not have cancer to please refrain from commenting.)

I have all of these symptoms-

Pancreatic Cancer:

Pancreatic cancer may be mistaken for less-serious digestive problems, the disease is rarely detected before it has spread to nearby tissues or distant organs through the bloodstream or lymphatic system.

Symptoms:

Pain in the upper abdomen that typically radiates to the back. Pain may come and go. May be made worse by lying down.

Vague but gradually worsening abdominal pain that may decrease when leaning forward and increase when lying down. Pain is often severe at night and may radiate to the lower back.

Digestive or bowel complaints such as diarrhea, constipation, gas pains, bloating, or belching.

Pale-colored stool. Stool may be yellowish. If the duct draining bile into the intestine is blocked by pancreatic cancer, the stools may lose their brown color and become pale.

May be associated with itching all over as the salt from excess bile can cause skin irritation.

Bloating. Some people with pancreatic cancer have a sense of early fullness with meals (satiety) or an uncomfortable swelling in the abdomen.

Malaise and fatigue. Overall weakness.

Episodes of weakness, sweating, rapid heartbeat, irritability, or skin flushing

Diarrhea

Chills or muscle spasms

Dizziness or weakness


----------



## Andros

MDguy99 said:


> Hi everyone- I am a previous poster on the board and here is my prior thread if you'd like a bit of back-story:
> 
> http://www.thyroidboards.com/showthread.php?t=2758&page=1
> 
> Being treated for hypothyroidism has not improved my excessive symptoms (all of which my doctor has already said may not be related to the thyroid).
> 
> In fact, over the past year my symptoms have been getting progressively worse- even after starting thyroid treatment.
> 
> Anyway, I have researched my symptoms for months and my most recent conclusion based on symptoms has led me to believe I have an underlying problem related to the pancreas. I will bring this up in my next doctor's appointment one week from tomorrow.
> 
> In the meantime, have any of you had pancreatic cancer or other pancreatic ailments? Do you believe there is a relationship between the thyroid and the pancreas?
> 
> I should mention that I am dealing with a vitamin D insufficiency as well.
> 
> From this description I have compiled from reliable sources, I have been struggling with all of the symptoms of pancreatic cancer (and, no, I am not jumping to conclusions. My symptoms are severe and I am suffering with them- can barely do anything through the day. I have drawn this link to my pancreas from months of symptoms and research so I would appreciate if anyone who feels the need to say I am overreacting or that I couldn't possibly have anything wrong with my pancreas or that I could not have cancer to please refrain from commenting.)
> 
> I have all of these symptoms-
> 
> Pancreatic Cancer:
> 
> Pancreatic cancer may be mistaken for less-serious digestive problems, the disease is rarely detected before it has spread to nearby tissues or distant organs through the bloodstream or lymphatic system.
> 
> Symptoms:
> 
> Pain in the upper abdomen that typically radiates to the back. Pain may come and go. May be made worse by lying down.
> 
> Vague but gradually worsening abdominal pain that may decrease when leaning forward and increase when lying down. Pain is often severe at night and may radiate to the lower back.
> 
> Digestive or bowel complaints such as diarrhea, constipation, gas pains, bloating, or belching.
> 
> Pale-colored stool. Stool may be yellowish. If the duct draining bile into the intestine is blocked by pancreatic cancer, the stools may lose their brown color and become pale.
> 
> May be associated with itching all over as the salt from excess bile can cause skin irritation.
> 
> Bloating. Some people with pancreatic cancer have a sense of early fullness with meals (satiety) or an uncomfortable swelling in the abdomen.
> 
> Malaise and fatigue. Overall weakness.
> 
> Episodes of weakness, sweating, rapid heartbeat, irritability, or skin flushing
> 
> Diarrhea
> 
> Chills or muscle spasms
> 
> Dizziness or weakness


Good to see you. I am sorry to hear of your suspicions. When is your appt. to rule this in or rule it out?

You never know; strange things do happen but I really really hope it is ruled out.

Please let me (us) know when you have the appt. set up.

You are not feeling very well; that is quite clear to me. Worried here.


----------



## MDguy99

Andros said:


> Good to see you. I am sorry to hear of your suspicions. When is your appt. to rule this in or rule it out?
> 
> You never know; strange things do happen but I really really hope it is ruled out.
> 
> Please let me (us) know when you have the appt. set up.
> 
> You are not feeling very well; that is quite clear to me. Worried here.


Thank you- I'm glad you're here for support. I'll be going this coming Wednesday for my routine appointment to get my prescription for my blood work and will discuss it then.


----------



## Andros

MDguy99 said:


> Thank you- I'm glad you're here for support. I'll be going this coming Wednesday for my routine appointment to get my prescription for my blood work and will discuss it then.


A week off! Okay! Now what would be the diagnostic protocul; do you know? I will have to look it up.

There is also such a thing as an inflamed pancreas which can be very painful I am told.

Sending caring hugs. Guys need hugs too!


----------



## MDguy99

Andros said:


> A week off! Okay! Now what would be the diagnostic protocul; do you know? I will have to look it up.
> 
> There is also such a thing as an inflamed pancreas which can be very painful I am told.
> 
> Sending caring hugs. Guys need hugs too!


Thanks! I definitely do! Well... my gastro wants to do a colonoscopy on me because of my bowel and digestion problems and an endoscopic ultrasound would probably be what I would request to investigate the pancreas. It is in a very "hidden" place in the body and problems with it mean lots of referred pain and disruption with digestion and bile (which I've been having) - I have not become jaundiced or anything like most people do who have pancreatic cancer, so that is good because when that happens it is definitely in it's latter stages. I will definitely update as things become more clear!


----------



## Andros

MDguy99 said:


> Thanks! I definitely do! Well... my gastro wants to do a colonoscopy on me because of my bowel and digestion problems and an endoscopic ultrasound would probably be what I would request to investigate the pancreas. It is in a very "hidden" place in the body and problems with it mean lots of referred pain and disruption with digestion and bile (which I've been having) - I have not become jaundiced or anything like most people do who have pancreatic cancer, so that is good because when that happens it is definitely in it's latter stages. I will definitely update as things become more clear!


After I finished the previous post, the thought came to me, "I wonder if that is why he was upchucking the thyroxine replacement?" What do you think about that?

Now it is possible that you have more than one thing going on. That is not uncommon for those of us who have autoimmune.

I just read the Mayo Clinic site re pancreas. Yes; even the gall bladder can affect the pancreas and a whole bunch of stuff. For a little 6" pear, it can cause a lot of trouble that pancreas.

Saying a prayer for you. And always trust your instincts. You wear your body every day. Who would know it better than you do?


----------



## MDguy99

Andros said:


> After I finished the previous post, the thought came to me, "I wonder if that is why he was upchucking the thyroxine replacement?" What do you think about that?
> 
> Now it is possible that you have more than one thing going on. That is not uncommon for those of us who have autoimmune.
> 
> I just read the Mayo Clinic site re pancreas. Yes; even the gall bladder can affect the pancreas and a whole bunch of stuff. For a little 6" pear, it can cause a lot of trouble that pancreas.
> 
> Saying a prayer for you. And always trust your instincts. You wear your body every day. Who would know it better than you do?


Thank you! I agree. You're a smart lady- don't worry though, I will keep updating. I am not very scared of anything at this point to be honest. I'll take it as it comes!


----------

